# Your dream setup ? (A boring story inlcuded!!)



## Egil (Mar 5, 2007)

Edit: I removed a lot of what I wrote because it was quite pointless. So no awesome story inside this thread after all! 

I don't know about you - but as a HT enthusiast constantly reading on forums all day long - I will eventually get to a point where I get this "urge" to upgrade once again.. despite of the fact that Im already happy with what I got. 

Lately, the "focus" on a lot of forums seems to be multiple subs & midbass. 

And the more I read about it, the louder this little voice in my head says "wouldn't it be awesome with 4x 18" ? Wouldn't it be fun with LOADS of midbass??".. etc.

*
My next upgrades would be something like this (my dream setup):*

*THE MORE - THE MERRIER:* I guess there are many ways to Rome when it comes to LFE. I currently have more than enough bass already (1x 15", 1x 18" and 1x 12" Midbass).. But for some reason I always want MORE. So I guess the next step up the ladder would be to build a bass array (4x 18" or 8 x 15"), 4 x LLT or an IB. Plan is to let them play from 15-50hz with AUTHORITY.

*MIDBASS: *The MBM12 I have gave me a little "taste" of the punch I love from PA speakers. So here I am thinking about getting 2x JTR GROWLERS. They should play from 50-150hz.

*SPEAKERS:* I love my Klipsch speakers (RF5/RC7), and I also think they look great. BUT - I can't help but think if they will provide enough midbass to keep up with the Growlers / Sub array (or whatever I go for). It would be cool to try out some JTR Triple 8 or 12s. I like the idea of having something "nobody else" has.. despite of the fact that they are quite ugly (What PA speakers arent't!)


- Would an upgrade like that finally make me "settle" ? I wonder...  (And that's the problem - I just can't help but wonder).





Anyone else a wack like me - on a quest to the "ultimate" HT ? If so - what would you like to upgrade ?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Egil said:


> I don't know about you - but as a HT enthusiast constantly reading on forums all day long - I will eventually get to a point where I get this "urge" to upgrade once again.. despite of the fact that Im already happy with what I got.




Me too. I wish that I have $$$ and specially the space (my room is just 9'X18'X8' :sad



> ...And the more I read about it, the louder this little voice in my head says "wouldn't it be awesome with 4x 18" ? Wouldn't it be fun with LOADS of midbass??".. etc...


When are you starting the build??? :bigsmile:



> My next upgrades would be something like this (my dream setup):[/B]
> 
> *THE MORE - THE MERRIER:* ...*MIDBASS:* ...*SPEAKERS:*


You're missing something very important ... PICTURE!!! :bigsmile:

For an awesome sound you also need an awesome picture :yes: (unless what you have can't be improved, but I doubt that :hide



> Would an upgrade like that finally make me "settle" ? I wonder...  (And that's the problem - I just can't help but wonder)...


Yeah Right!!! ... maybe for a couple of weeks or months, or if you're lucky a couple of years :bigsmile:



> Anyone else a wack like me - on a quest to the "ultimate" HT ? If so - what would you like to upgrade ?


I think most of us are looking for that "Ultimate HT room" ... but I'm sure that we'll never stop upgrading, so is best to enjoy what we have until ... "upgraditis hits again" :yes:


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I do the same,... then I look at what I have and wonder how much I would have to spend to really hear a diffence that would make an upgrade worthwhile. So far I've managed to talk myself out of it,... gotta save some cash to finish the basement, including a nice HT room.

So, I would still like to add an amp, maybe upgrade my sub, but my biggest upgrade itch is for the room.


----------

